# Grafikkarte fürs rendern



## Atlantia (28. September 2014)

*Grafikkarte fürs rendern*

Hallo Leute.

Vor zich Monaten meldete ich mich hier und habe nach einer guten Grafikkarte gefragt.

Man empfahl mir damals eine NVIDIA GTX (soweit ich weiß^^) .. ich hingegen hörte auf nem Kumpel, der mir die 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition empfohlen hat. Die Grafikkarte ist an sich gut, lässt sich gut damit spielen usw. 

Doch bei voller MAX Grafikeinstellungen "Cs:Go"  (Ingame und Catalysteinstellungen) ruckelt es (und das gerade mal bei einer Auflösung 1280*720 Fenster Modus).. was total nervig für das capturing ist. Das ganze nervt mich so sehr, dass ich gerne eine GKarte holen möchte, wo ich selbst mit 1920*1080 Auflösung ohne Ruckeln aufnehmen kann. Die GKarte sollte bei einem Preis von 380-450 € liegen. 

Mein System:
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
Graphic: 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition
Motherboard: ASUSTek COMPUTER INC. / Model: CG8270
Memory: 12GB DDR3
Netzteil: Kann ich gerade nicht sagen. Müsste ein Standard sein ^^
Festplatte: 1863GB Seagate ST2000DM001-9YN164 (SATA)   
29GB SanDisk SSD U100 32GB (SSD)

Lohnt es sich auch irgendwie meinen Rechner noch aufzurüsten um besser rendern zu können?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## svd (28. September 2014)

Hast du auch über die Möglichkeit nachgedacht, eine Video Capture Karte, bzw. Gerät, wie das Elgato Game Capture HD zu besorgen?

Da schleifst du über HDMI das Videosignal des Rechners durch, die Game Capture HD übernimmt dann das h.264 Enkodieren in bis zu FullHD@30fps
(das Nachfolgemodell HD60 bis zu FullHD@60fps, aber mit etwas höheren Systemanforderungen) bevor auf die Festplatte geschrieben wird. 
Das entlastet den PC spürbar, sodass eine neue Grafikkarte vermutlich gar nicht notwendig sein würde.


----------



## Enisra (28. September 2014)

ach jetzt hab ich das verstanden, das geht ums Aufnehmen und nicht um das rendern von "Grafiken"
ja, ich denke so eine Elgato würde schon helfen, Alternativ könnte man auch einen alten Rechner zum aufnehmen herranziehen
Ach ja, auch hilft es schon, wenn man Spiel und Speicherort der Aufnahme auf 2 getrennten Festplatten hat, was bei dir auch der Fall sein könnte, also wäre eine HDD oder eine gescheit Große SSD vielleicht auch noch ganz Sinnvoll


----------



## svd (28. September 2014)

So hab ich das zumindest verstanden. Der Vorteil an dem Kasterl wäre halt, dass es mit (fast, PS3 nämlich nicht) jedem HDMI fähigen Abspieler funktioniert.

Sie Alternative könnte aber natürlich auch ein GTX970 und Nvidias "Shadowplay" (Nimmt aber maximal 20min auf).
Oder halt ein anderes Aufnahmeprogramm.


----------



## Atlantia (28. September 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Bezog mich darauf, dass meine Grafikkarte bei MAX Einstellungen ruckelt. Counterstrike: Global Offensive hat seine eigenen Funktionen um aufzunehmen. Möchte aber gerne bei einer 1920*1080 Auflösung ohne nerviges rückeln aufnehmen können und ohne ruckeln in Adobe Premiere schneiden können. Elgato ist nicht das was ich brauche. Dieses ist für Spielkonsolen gedacht. ^^


----------



## svd (28. September 2014)

*Grafikkarte fürs rendern*

Ja, das glauben nicht wenige. Der PC kann genauso angeschlossen werden. 
Beim Schneiden hilft's natürlich nicht.

Vlt. probierst du auch mal Programme wie Bandicam aus, um Gameplay aufzunehmen. (Muss mal gucken, ob das was kostet. efit: Ja, sonst wird auf 10min beschrämkt und ein Wasserzeichen gibt's auch noch...)

Auch das Programm MSI Afterburner bietet eine Funktion an, um den Bildschirminhalt aufzunehmen. Das könntest du probieren. (Läuft auch auf Nicht-MSI Grafikkraten.)
Und auf jeden Fall auf eine andere Festplatte (nicht nur Partition) speichern, als das Spiel ausgeführt wird. Quasi gleichzeitig von der selben Platte zu lesen und zu schreiben ist nie gut für die Performance.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2014)

Es kann gut sein, dass eine neue Grafikkarte da auch nicht viel bringt - nämlich dann, wenn das Ruckeln (auch) damit zu tun hat, dass ganz einfach nur die Videodateien wegen Full-HD statt geringerer Auflösung größer werden und daher auch mehr MB/S auf Festplatte geschrieben werden müssen, während auch Dinge für Windows und das Game von der gleichen Platte geladen werden müssen - und DAS hakt dann. Teste also auch vorher mal, ob es sich ändert, wenn du die AUFNAHME-Einstellungen änderst. Da könnte es helfen, wenn Du eine zweite Festplatte nur für die Aufnahme kaufst, oder vlt auch eine SSD für Windows und die Games und die "alte" Festplatte für die Aufnahme.

Ansonsten: die Elgato-Box wäre natürlich auch für PCs geeignet. Und eine neue Grafikkarte: Deine jetzige ist schon was "betagt" aus heutiger Sicht - schon eine AMD R9 280X für 220€ wäre ca 40% schneller, eine AMD R9 290 (ab 270€) sogar 70% schneller, die neue Nvidia GTX 970 (ab ca 300€) ca 75% schneller. Mehr würde ich auf keinen Fall ausgeben, weil Du dann viel draufzahlst und wenig gewinnst.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (28. September 2014)

Läuft das Spiel denn ohne Aufnahme ruckelfrei? Ich würde hier auch am Ehesten darauf tippen, dass die Festplatte nicht hinterher kommt. Als Aufnahmeprogramm bietet sich der kostenlose Afterburner an, der hat nämlich auch den Vorteil, dass der Spielsound und das Mikrofon in zwei getrennten Spuren aufgenommen werden. So kannst du deinen Kommentar im Nachhinein noch mit Rauschentfernung, Kompressor oder so bearbeiten, je nachdem was nötig sein sollte, und der Spielsound bleibt unangetastet. Auch kannst du dann beide von der Lautstärke aneinander anpassen, statt das während der Aufnahme machen zu müssen. 

PC-Spiele mit Capturecards aufzunehmen finde ich persönlich jetzt etwas suboptimal, da ich dir da empfehlen würde, soweit es geht, lossless-Aufnahmen zu machen. Da sind die Rohdateien zwar größer (bei mir teilweise bei 20 Minuten bis zu 40GB, je nach Spiel), allerdings wird dadurch dann der Prozessor weniger belastet, da er weniger bis gar nichts komprimieren muss. Der Lagarith Lossless Codec ist da eine gute Wahl. Der neu herausgekommene Magic YUV Codec schon den Prozessor sogar noch mehr, resultiert allerdings auch in größeren Rohdatei-Größen (30-50% mehr bei mir, als ich den mal getestet habe).


----------



## svd (28. September 2014)

Ich vergess das jedes Mal... aber ist die "R9 270X" nicht eh eine HD7870 mit schärferem Takt? Oder war die näher an der HD7950?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ich vergess das jedes Mal... aber ist die "R9 270X" nicht eh eine HD7870 mit schärferem Takt? Oder war die näher an der HD7950?



Die 270x ist nen Tick über der 7950. Die 7870 ist schwächer.


----------

